# Goodbye The Chartist forum



## Sir Burr (2 January 2018)

The Chartist has closed down the "Community Forum" for members.

Sad, remember Reefcap!

Gonskie


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2018)

Yeh 
Change in Direction 
Haven’t posted there for many years.


----------



## satanoperca (2 January 2018)

Sad to see it go, was invaluable when I was first learning to trade and understand what the hell everything meant and did not mean.

Nick has provided a wealth of valuable information and services to the trading community, in most cases free, but I did like his paid subscription when I was starting out.


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2018)

He is still doing that 
Best available that I know of 

There is nothing easy about the financial
Industry —— any industry actually.

There will always be those who rise to the top 
Radge is one of them


----------



## notting (2 January 2018)

Wish Nick would have recommended they all come here.


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2018)

Most of them are.

If they aren’t they will find us.


----------



## IFocus (2 January 2018)

Nick was one of the few that was totally transparent warts and all one of the few good guys in the trading education game


----------



## Sir Burr (2 January 2018)

notting said:


> Wish Nick would have recommended they all come here.




...haha, letting the community know they'd be blocked would have been nice too.


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 January 2018)

Nick Radge interview (suit longside stock trend followers)

http://trading-psychology.com.au/c/s/sbV/DkiF/6/yF/66v/6R8aLN/EZqEsDR0r/P/P


----------



## Sir Burr (13 January 2018)

IFocus said:


> warts and all




Warts are everywhere


----------



## vseddie (27 January 2018)

That sucks I thought it was just the website playing up for the past few weeks lol. I found the forum valuable for talking about his different strategies. Wonder why it was shut down?


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2018)

I’ll ask him
It’s out of character for the Nick I know.


----------



## Sir Burr (28 January 2018)

vseddie said:


> why it was shut down?




No idea but total speculation, a business decision to focus time and effort on the huge audience at Twitter and Facebook. Advertising signals, systems and training.

These places are hopeless for discussing "different strategies" but you can certainly discuss that here


----------

